# Circumcised = less likely to use condoms?



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

I just wondered about this and its possible relevance with the Africa studies etc. and the fact that the US has high AIDS rates.

My DH has our entire relationship complained about using condoms. We use them as I do not like to take artificial hormones. BEfore he met me, he had never used one, EVER, he complains that when he is wearing a condom he can't feel *anything*. Curious if this is a problem for others too. I suppose if you are significantly desensitised by circ in the first place, using a condom makes this worse to the point it might discourage the man from using one.

I'm wondering if overall circumcised men are less likely to wear condoms, and if so, that could explain why rates of AIDS in the USA are high.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

My DH is circ'd and always used a condom before I went on the pill (before we were married) (which I dropped for NFP later). I don't think cutting off a piece of their foreskin cuts out the part of their brain that controls behaving responsibly.

Although it is not their fault they have been cut and therefore in many cases their sensitivity greatly decreased (since DH is still extremely sensitive I can't say it happens in all, although I've encountered it before we were together) HOWEVER, having sex without taking precautions is irresponsible and it's immature to whine about it. If you can't feel anything, get the kind that are ribbed on the inside and get over it.









But yeah I could see this as a reason men would use to justify being irresponsible.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, I'm very concerned that all the publicity about circ being an "HIV vaccine" is going to discourage condom use both here and in African countries where they've jumped on the circ bandwagon.









But if you're against hormonal BC and your dh doesn't much like condoms, why not try a diaphragm with spermicidal jelly, or vaginal contraceptive film, or the sponge? When I was using a diaphragm neither of us noticed it at all.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, we're going to try the diaphragm. I'd go for NFP, but I don't have ppaf back yet, and DH is firmly against us having any more kids for a while and worries that it won't be reliable enough.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

I did NFP after DS was born but we used other bc until my cycle became normal. I understand not wanting to have another right away. Good luck with it.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I love these condoms, can we _always_ use a condom because it feels so much better!

No one likes condoms







I do agree that is the reason many people don't use them, but I think intact guys, circ'ed guys, and their partners just don't like them








I don't think one is more likely than the other to hate condoms.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, I definitely think that most people don't like to DTD with condoms, but I can see where it might be possible that circ'd guys might like them even less than intact guys simply because of the already decreased sensation. You add a condom to that and they really can't feel a lot.
Obviously YMMV, but I can see the logic.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

That's where I'm coming from yes AutumnMama...


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Okay, I understand the decreased sensation on top of the decreased sensation of keritanization.
What I'm saying is that intact sex with a condom also decreases sensitivity, and takes away from (or stops) the gliding mechanism.
So, IMO, both are equally desensitized, from their origional viewpoint. Yes, it could cause problems for a circ'ed man, but what about an intact man that relies on certain stimulation as well?

I just think overall people don't like to wear condoms, and the rampant misinformation about AIDS and the thought that "it won't happen to me" is more the culprit than lack of sensitivity.

TMI warning- I had a circ'ed partner that enjoyed condoms because he could last longer-- aka, he enjoyed the fact that it was desensitizing... and so did I. So, to each their own


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

by having 99% of my friends male i hear from cut guys "i can feel a thing" they cant get enough of the good feelings to cum ..... now with the whole guys they never complain (if you have all the feelings when you put on a condom you are loosing some but you still get the feelings)


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

I dont think it really connects. I am circumcised, and yeah, I imagine having sex without a condom would have more sensation but I dont feel like I am "not feeling anything" (although I never have had sex without a condom. I think its because safe sex was really pressed on my generation, but I never really though about having sex without a condom)

But to be fair, I think there will be guys (cut and uncut) that will not want to have sex with a condom because they THINK they are feeling less because of it (no matter how true that actually is or not) and there will be guys that think about that possibility, but agree to that compromise for safer sex.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Claire and Boys* 
I just wondered about this and its possible relevance with the Africa studies etc. and the fact that the US has high AIDS rates.

My DH has our entire relationship complained about using condoms. We use them as I do not like to take artificial hormones. BEfore he met me, he had never used one, EVER, he complains that when he is wearing a condom he can't feel *anything*. Curious if this is a problem for others too. I suppose if you are significantly desensitised by circ in the first place, using a condom makes this worse to the point it might discourage the man from using one.

I'm wondering if overall circumcised men are less likely to wear condoms, and if so, that could explain why rates of AIDS in the USA are high.


There has been research that shows circumcised men are more resistant to using condoms than intact men and your reasoning is the same as the researchers. That is that circumcision reduces sensitivity and condoms reduce sensitivity and when combined, the reduce the sensitivity below an acceptable level for the man.

That may have some impact on the HIV infection rate but I doubt it is significant.

.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phoenix Rising* 
There has been research that shows circumcised men are more resistant to using condoms than intact men and your reasoning is the same as the researchers. That is that circumcision reduces sensitivity and condoms reduce sensitivity and when combined, the reduce the sensitivity below an acceptable level for the man.

That may have some impact on the HIV infection rate but I doubt it is significant.

.

Something I noticed on the "foreskin sticky" on the teen site I go to a lot, is that some intact who retract later complain a lot that they cant let their penis head touch ANYTHING because it hurts, while other guys who retracted later have absolutly no problems with their head touching anything.

So I think if there is a relation to condom use and circumcision, I think its much more likely influenced by how naturally sensitive the guy is in the first place.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Intact men can use condoms both with and without retracting the foreskin before placing the condom. If in doubt, ask first which is preferred.









As parents, it is really important to teach all of our kids the importance of condoms - for preventing pregnancy and std transmission. This is something parents can influence greatly, by talking with their kids. If circed young adults are not happy with condoms, they can try different brands until they find the best one for them. It will be well worth the effort.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Yes, in my limited experience I have noticed this.

I know that spermicidal condoms increase the risk of virus transmission due to irritating the skin and causing microtears, and many people are allergic to it and have bad reactions. Is the same true of the jellies and foams? (granted, if you are going that route your are not worried about viruses but irritation is... irritating!)


----------



## anitaj71 (Mar 1, 2006)

C'irced men hate wearing condoms the complaint is they can't 'feel' anything just like the op said. I have found the intact men have less of a problem wrapping it up.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anitaj71* 
C'irced men hate wearing condoms the complaint is they can't 'feel' anything just like the op said. .


----------



## 00646 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a friend and he hates using condoms. His girl friend is freaking out over him losing his erection once the condom is on.
He says he can't feel anything and it goes away. so maybe so?


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Well it seems a reporter in Rwanda has written a very apropos article (with respect to this thread) which can be read at circumstitions. I'll pull one of the best paragraphs for you all to enjoy:

Quote:

The response to the circumcision programme was so vigorous, so spontaneous, that it got me worried, instead of exciting me. It gnawed at my heart, not quite knowing how to express what it was that worried me specifically, until I happened upon a freshly circumcised fellow. I found him lolling upon a mat, dressed in a loose garment tied toga-style - regular clothing was out of the question at this time of healing - and we fell to conversing about his new condition.

"Mister, these Aids people have spoken for long about fighting the disease, but they had never come up with a practical solution as good as this one. Don't have sex, don't do this, don't do that. Eh, man, how can a young man such as I forfeit sex, eh? And the condoms - where is the sense in putting on a condom when you are having sex? Sex is about feeling, and so no young person likes them!"
I shudder to think about where this is leading.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

I have been reading over some papers related to this issue. One USA study shows circumcised straight men are more likely to engage in anal intercourse. Note: USA has a high circ rate, HIV is easily transmitted by unprotected intercourse as described above - much more easily than by vaginal intercourse. And USA has a much higher HIV rate than other industrialized countries... coincidence?

This paper is found on the nocirc web site.


----------

